#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Speaker ophangen

## Watt Xtra

Ik heb weer eens een vraagje..

sinds enkele maanden ben ik in het bezit van een 4 tal Pas212 topkastjes van psso, (onderdeel van omnitronic)
dit zijn kastjes met een 12" en een 1" verwerkt in een kastje ala nexo.
gebruikte drivers zijn van P-audio.

echter mijn vraag.

In deze kasten bevinden zich een heel aantal ophangpunten, dmv een L-hoek waaraan een M10 buisje is gelast je kunt dus vanaf de buiten kant een M10 bout, schroef oog noem maar op indraaien.

Nu heb ik zelf een aantal M10 schroef ogen en kan dan dmv een ketting, hijsband enz deze kasten vliegen. Dit staat ook op de site van betreffend merk.

echter kwam ik tot het volgende.

zie foto

Is dit een nette oplossing? even buitengelaten dat deze haken niet de belasting mogen dragen.

stel ik neem een aantal halfcouplers en draai deze in de speaker, een half coupler heeft immers ook een M10 draadstuk.

mag dit?
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=ZH7FLWSN

enigste nadeel, je kunt de speakers niet geheel richten.

----------


## ralph

Het kan zo...
Hou er wel rekening mee dat deze twee g-haken nu je primaire ophanging verzorgen, je dient dus nog een safetey aan te leggen.

Ik zou je willen adviseren om een coupler te gebruiken, een bevestiging die om de gehele trussbuis heen gaat.
Is ook makkelijker om je speaker te positioneren dan.

----------


## SmeP

1 triggerclamp (en safety!) lijkt me handiger, dan kan je de speaker nog draaien

----------


## Watt Xtra

couplers gaan dan ook gebruikt worden zoals ik reeds schreef, een safety extra komt er dan ook zeker aan, 

1 coupler lijkt mij niet echt verstandig. Naar mijn idee ook niet echt veilig.

maar wat nu eigenlijk de vraag is, heeft iemand ervaring met dit soort kasten te gaan vliegen? Er zit geen staal constructie in de kast maar een soort van L-hoeken die dus telkens 2 zijden met elkaar verbind.
volgens de fabrikant moet het kunnen, zij leveren standaard ogen voor deze kasten en hebben op de site zelfs foto's van de kasten aan een ketting.
maar drie ophangpunten vind ik wel noodzakelijk.. 2 om te hangen, eentje extra voor de safety.

evt de optie om een dubble coupler te gebruiken, deze aan een stuk pijp van 50mm doorsnede en hieraan weer 2 g-haken of 2 couplers. wordt de kast wel gelijk belast en kan de kast toch richten.
en er zijn couplers zat die 500kg mogen hebben, max.

oja kastje weegt een 26kg.

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Ik zou wat grotere ringetjes gebruiken tussen bout en hout. Zo krijg je een groter draag oppervlak en wordt het allemaal iets veilger. Weet namelijk niet hoe stek het hout van de kast is tenopzichte van het totaal gewicht.

----------

